# AFX Electronic Control Station #F8639e



## JMJ Racing (Feb 20, 2010)

i'm in the process of building an AFX 4 lane track on a 4x11 table. This control station seems to be pretty cool. does anyone know if it will count a 4 lane track, or would I have to get 2. Any info on this station would be appreciated. Is it worth getting it?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

JMJ Racing said:


> i'm in the process of building an AFX 4 lane track on a 4x11 table. This control station seems to be pretty cool. does anyone know if it will count a 4 lane track, or would I have to get 2. Any info on this station would be appreciated. Is it worth getting it?



Good post. I was going to ask this myself.

Are there 4 lane options?? Inexpensive??

Thanks. Can you post a picture of the AFX Control Station??


----------



## JMJ Racing (Feb 20, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Good post. I was going to ask this myself.
> 
> Are there 4 lane options?? Inexpensive??
> 
> Thanks. Can you post a picture of the AFX Control Station??


i'm not sure on how to post pics. But i found it for $63 @ Lisa's Toy Box, on the internet.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

JMJ Racing said:


> i'm not sure on how to post pics. But i found it for $63 @ Lisa's Toy Box, on the internet.
> :thumbsup:


I assume it's for 4 lanes?:dude:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I was asking about this a few months ago. Saw it on their site, then it was gone. To me it looks like a 2 lane counter? Im interested in it for 4 lanes as well. Dont feel like investing in a few hundred for a computer based lap counting system. Dont need something with all the bells and whistles. Just want something to tell us to go, count the laps, and say who won at the end. My track is just for family and friends fun. Not club racing. This is right up my alley as well.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I found the Control Station on www.Pythons.com for $60.95. Theres aslo a link to ask more about this product. I asked how many lanes it can control? I'll post when they reply.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Jerzferno said:


> I found the Control Station on www.Pythons.com for $60.95. Theres aslo a link to ask more about this product. I asked how many lanes it can control? I'll post when they reply.


Where? I just get some reptile site.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.pythons.com.au/shop/

Sorry. Just noticed this place is in Aussie, so any savings will be blown away by shipping.


----------

